# +++ Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture #1 - FREE Streaming Video



## Peter Alexander (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm thrilled to announce that thanks to the North Family, Alexander Publishing has launched *The Film Scoring Channel* starting off with the _Alex North Film Scoring Series Study Scores_: real cues from A-list Academy Award winning composer Alex North, a mentor to both Jerry Goldsmith and John Williams. 
http://tinyurl.com/mr3sucx

All cues are 100% downloadable, and available globally in a newly engraved 11 x 17 format in concert key. So, no transposing required. Just jump in and start studying! And yes, what you learn can be directly applied to MIDI mock-ups.

Thanks to the North family, the original mono recording of _Bones_ conducted by Henry Brant can be heard at the link above. A newer recording conducted by Jerry Goldsmith is available at the iTunes store.

*Just $14.95!*
Because the North family wants to keep these scores at student pricing, the first cue in the series, _Bones_ from _2001: A Space Odyssey_ (running 1:34) is only $14.95.

*What You Get*
You get the newly engraved _Bones/Main Title_ in concert key, plus the original hand written orchestration by orchestrator Henry Brant, author of _Textures and Timbres - An Orchestrator's Handbook_, and a restored copy in Alex North's hand of the conductor's/condensed score used to orchestrate from. This way you learn the real behind the scenes process for how some A-list composers work with their orchestrators. 

*What You'll Learn*
If you're just looking for tips and tricks, there's plenty. But dig deeper and you'll find exceptional brass writing techniques, how to use the violins - violas as a single unit, stacking woodwinds for 3-part voicings, and much more. Alex North's _Bones_ is also a case study in dynamic equivalents and how Alex North applies them in creating unique voicings.

*Important!* 
If you've gone through either Scoring Stages or Visual Orchestration, you'll also see immediate applications of the Spectrotone Chart, Vertical Registration (span of orchestration), root motion by thirds and much more.

To take advantage of this special pricing just click the link below.
http://tinyurl.com/mr3sucx


----------



## Rob (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: +++Now you can study real film cues starting at just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Great opportunity, thank you Peter and the North family! Downloading now


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: +++Now you can study real film cues starting at just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Downloading now . Bravo Peter for this new journey and everyone involved , very much looking forward to seeing what's to come in upcoming installments o-[][]-o


----------



## matolen (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow for this price a no-brainer! Fantastic!!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: +++Now you can study real film cues starting at just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

o-[][]-o We're ALL glad you like them! Thank you! And thanks to Michael Levanios for his role in this, too!

In order here's what's coming:

*Friday or Monday:* Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series #1: _Bones - Orchestration and Composition Insights._ Comes with 3 new condensed scores: 1 10-stave in standard orchestral format, 1 10-stave with staves ordered by registers (ala Spectrotone Chart), and a 4-stave condensed score with timpani part. 

*November:* The Bluff newly engraved score + Henry Brant's original handritten orchestration + Alex North's handwritten sketch score. 

Also in November - _The Street Smart Guide to the Vienna Instrument Player and Dimension Strings Video Lecture_.


----------



## bcarwell (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: +++Now you can study real film cues starting at just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Just to be sure, this isn't the opening title of Strauss's Thus Spake Zarathustra is it ?

I'm sure it must not be but I cannot seem to find anywhere the "Bones" cue other than the one of the ape throwing a bone into the sky which cuts to the spaceship.

Where can I find the music of the score to listen to ?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: +++Now you can study real film cues starting at just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*



bcarwell @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> Just to be sure, this isn't the opening title of Strauss's Thus Spake Zarathustra is it ?
> 
> I'm sure it must not be but I cannot seem to find anywhere the "Bones" cue other than the one of the ape throwing a bone into the sky which cuts to the spaceship.
> 
> Where can I find the music of the score to listen to ?



When you click the link above, it takes you to the order page where you'll find the originally recorded cue in mono conducted by Henry Brant. The cue is original music written by Alex North.

If you want to hear all the cues, the North family has set up a site called www.alexnorth2001.com where you can hear the original mono recordings at no charge. A newer recording (not free) was conducted by Jerry Goldsmith for the Varese Sarabande label and is available as a download on iTunes. Type Goldsmith 2001 to find it.

For more Alex North cues from other movies he scored, go to YouTube and type in: AlexNorthFilmScoring.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Though short in length, Alex North's _Bones_ cue is loaded with skillful writing techniques you can use today. Here are two.

*Bars 9-10*
The French horns, Euphonium and Tuba have this in common: they all have conical bores. It's what they sound like as a separate ensemble which I call the Cone Horns!

*Bars 16-17*
There are 4 flutes, 4 clarinets, 4 oboes and 1 trumpet with the trumpet doubling the flute line an octave below. Why 1 trumpet? Because at _f_ 1 trumpet = 4 woodwinds. So this is applied to a vertical stack in 3 part part with the top line doubled an octave below. And it balances. You can hear it for yourself.

Remember, $9.95 pricing ends October 27. Don't wait! 
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Alex-North---2001-Bones-Main-Title-Full-Orchestral-Score__ANFS-01FS-PDF.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... S-PDF.aspx)


----------



## David Story (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

I recently worked on a film "Mia, A Dancers Journey" for PBS. We did adaptations of Alex North's revolutionary score for a Streetcar Named Desire. He was the first to create scores based in American music (Copland often uses European techniques on American themes). It was a wonderful experience seeing his manuscripts and the final orchestrations. Clear, efficient, iconic. One of the architects of the Golden Age. I learned a lot of cool tricks. 

You guys are in for a treat with Peter's new series!

Mia will air November 20th.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Send me more info so the North family can help you promote it.

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## David Story (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Thanks Peter! Abby granted us rights a while back, but I haven't contacted since we got very busy finishing  All sharing appreciated! 
http://www.pbssocal.org/tv/nationalproductions/mia/


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Thank you, David!


----------



## DSP Bill (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Peter,

I love this offer, but the watermark on the score is a bit over the top - it's very distracting, at least when viewing the PDF on my computer. There's got to be a better way to balance copy protection and unauthorized use. It's kind of the visual equivalent of listening to music purchased with a little man in the background speaking my name. Wish there was a better way. 

Bill


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*



DSP Bill @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Peter,
> 
> I love this offer, but the watermark on the score is a bit over the top - it's very distracting, at least when viewing the PDF on my computer. There's got to be a better way to balance copy protection and unauthorized use. It's kind of the visual equivalent of listening to music purchased with a little man in the background speaking my name. Wish there was a better way.
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill, 

Because of this approach approval was given :

1. to even offer individual cues
2. to make them available at incredible value pricing
3. to make them available worldwide vs restricting sales to North America (as other companies are being required to do)
4. to allow you to print them out
5. to allow you to print out as many copies as you'd like
6. to bring it to you in a full sized 11 x 17 score 

And if we ever find an error, we correct it, upload the corrected version, and everyone's copy auto updates all over the world. 

A small price to pay to get what you want at this price value with worldwide availability.

Thanks for writing.


----------



## DSP Bill (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*



Peter Alexander @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> DSP Bill @ Fri Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter,
> ...



Thanks, I understand. Looking forward to more of these. I have the Goldsmith CD recording of the score and I always play selections from it to my film students when speaking about music. It's a wonderful score. 

Bill


----------



## steb74 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

This is a great and exciting new series Peter, thanks!

Just a quick question, is there a reason why the sketch wasn't or couldn't be included for the 'Bones' cue?

Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*



DSP Bill @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Sat Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > DSP Bill @ Fri Oct 17 said:
> ...



I appreciate your professional answer, especially since I know what's coming from the North family and other composers. At the collegiate level maybe as early as Spring 2015, but for sure Fall 2015, you'll be able to license the new Alex North videos for class viewing (covering orchestration and composition techniques at an indepth teaching level never before available with film scores and traditional concert scores) and the option of students being able to rent the scores for classroom use. 

The score you have also points as to where in the film the cue was written. This means:

1. You can examine Kubrick's choice of the temp track;
2. What Alex North wrote;
3. Assign students to write their own 1:34 cue and compare their solution.

For TEN BUCKS.

Peter Alexander


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: +++Two tidbits from Bones - now just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*



steb74 @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> This is a great and exciting new series Peter, thanks!
> 
> Just a quick question, is there a reason why the sketch wasn't or couldn't be included for the 'Bones' cue?
> 
> Cheers o-[][]-o



Thank you! Yes, there is a reason.

I could have included it but opted not to because the last page with 2-3 bars on it was cut off at the top. 

Since this is the first cue from _any_ Hollywood composer that's ever been released to the public for resale, and because we went through a long restorative process that was literally in the hundreds of hours for just this _one_ cue, I didn't want risk marring its release with the kind of "enlightened" comments we knew some would put forth. 

So, regretfully, we left it out. Although the handwritten score is available for the rest and also will be part of the video instruction for those cues. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## steb74 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks Peter ....looking forward to the video series.
Cheers!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: +++FREE Bones Update - STILL just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

We've just located the last page of the original Bones conductor score in Alex North's own hand. Lots of composer/orchestrator insights here. 

Everyone who orders now at $9.95 will get the free update. In our new system, once we upload the new score, everyone's score *auto updates*. The free update will be uploaded on or before October 27. On October 28th, the new price will be $14.95 because of the update. 

Don't wait - order now at this killer intro price. 
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Alex-North---2001-Bones-Main-Title-Full-Orchestral-Score__ANFS-01FS-PDF.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... S-PDF.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: +++FREE Bones Update - STILL just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Hi folks - just to be clear - here's what we have posted on the Alexander site:

_IMPORTANT - FREE UPDATE ON OR BEFORE OCTOBER 27 - We have just located the missing page in Alex North's own hand for the Bones conductor's score. Those ordering now at $9.95 will have their scores auto updated on or before October 27th. So instead of getting 2 scores, you'll get 3. But order now to get the update at $9.95!!

Once this has been uploaded (we cannot predict which day which is why I wrote "on or before") we will:

1. email from the Alexander list
2. post on VI Control
3. post on my FB account

At that point you'll be able to go to your Alexander Publishing app and redownload. _


----------



## The Darris (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: +++FREE Bones Update - STILL just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

Oh man, and I just printed out the 11x17 copies. :D 

I am looking forward to that update, thanks Peter!!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: +++FREE Bones Update - STILL just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*



The Darris @ Mon Oct 20 said:


> Oh man, and I just printed out the 11x17 copies. :D
> 
> I am looking forward to that update, thanks Peter!!



Chris - 

That won't be a problem. When you print out, you just select which pages you want. You don't have to reprint the whole score again.

Peter


----------



## The Darris (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: +++FREE Bones Update - STILL just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*



Peter Alexander @ Mon Oct 20 said:


> The Darris @ Mon Oct 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, and I just printed out the 11x17 copies. :D
> ...



Oh no worries. I just don't want to deal with the copy shop again. They aren't the 'friendliest' to work with, especially when you print 11x17. Oh well. I will be sure to print this additional score. Thanks for the cool update!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: +++FREE Bones Update - STILL just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Worldwide*

This should be sent over to encryption on Wed (thurs at the latest). We made one design change and that's for Alex North's handwritten score to be enlarged to 11 x 17 for continuity with the rest of the cues.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: +++Update Being Encrypted- STILL just $9.95 - 100% Downloadable - Ending 10/27*

OCT 23, 2014 8:49AM EDT

The revised Bones score expanded with Alex North's original condensed score Henry Brant orchestrated from has been uploaded for encryption.

1. We will post here AFTER we have been notified that all accounts have been updated.

2. Depending on the day it updates, we will decide if the $9.95 intro pricing will run 1-2 days more.

3. Meanwhile, while the intro price is still only $9.95, 100% downloadable worldwide, get it while you can. As this price is going away next week.

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Alex-North---2001-Bones-Main-Title-Full-Orchestral-Score__ANFS-01FS-PDF.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... S-PDF.aspx)

*NOTE ON RESTORATION*
The original in Alex North's hand has been restored from several sources. For continuity in reading, the condensed score, originally 9 x 12, has enlarged to 11 x 17. 

_25 pps_ total.

We appreciate your support on this and believe me, we have lots more coming all across the holiday season!!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: +++ Bones Update UPLOADED! Intro Pricing of $9.95 ENDS Monday 10/27, Midnight PDT*

The revised Bones cue now with Alex North's original condensed score has been uploaded and is in the account of those having already bought it. Now 25pps total.

Intro price: $9.95, 100% Downloadable Worldwide

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Alex-North---2001-Bones-Main-Title-F (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... in-Title-F) ull-Orchestral-Score__ANFS-01FS-PDF.aspx

*Intro pricing ends firmly at Midnight PDT Monday October 27, 2014.*


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: +++ 2 Days Left! Intro Pricing of $9.95 ENDS Promptly Monday 10/27, Midnight PDT*

2 days left for getting all 3 Bones cues for $9.95. So don't wait as it will end at Midnight Monday 12 Mid PDT!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: +++ ENDS Tonite! Intro Pricing of $9.95 for Alex North's Bones Cue ENDS at Midnight PDT*

+++ ENDS Tonite! Intro Pricing of $9.95 for Alex North's Bones Cue ENDS at Midnight PDT

For all you folks who've been wanting to study real cues, the intro pricing on Alex North's Bones/Main Title ends midnight tonight. Update with the newly engraved cue, the original handwritten orchestration and Alex North's handwritten condensed score. 

$9.95 until midnight PDT, then up to $14.95.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Alex-North---2001-Bones-Main-Title-Full-Orchestral-Score__ANFS-01FS-PDF.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... S-PDF.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: +++ 34 Minutes Left and Intro Pricing of $9.95 for Alex North's Bones Cue ENDS!*

In 34 minutes, 12:01 PDT Tuesday, October 18th, the first cue from the Alex North Film Scoring Series goes up to $14.95. Don't Wait!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: +++ Now you can get real film cues to study at the Film Scoring Channel*

Though the intro pricing is over, you can still get all three versions of Bones for only $14.95.

http://tinyurl.com/mr3sucx


----------



## steb74 (Oct 30, 2014)

Great update, thank you Peter!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: +++ Now you can get real film cues to study at the Film Scoring Channel*

Thank you! We're now hard at work on the next item which releases the first of next week!

For the bad link above, try this:
http://tinyurl.com/mr3sucx 

Thanks again!

Peter


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! 1st Video: The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series Just $29.95*

*The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series: Bones/Main Title - Orchestration and Composition*

*100% Downloadable Worldwide.*
Complementing our release of Alex North's cue Bones, written for 2001, is this 75 minute video lecture complete with 3 different condensed PDF scores of the Bones cue with onscreen score excerpts matched to audio from the original film scoring session. This way what you see, you hear. Color coded score excerpts matched to audio make it easy for nearly anyone to follow along. Also included is our special video Spectrotone Chart.

*Video Excerpt*
http://youtu.be/FFtOB-z3KCo

*The Condensed PDF Scores*
Done in Notion 5, the three condensed custom PDF scores are a breakthrough for learning film composition and orchestration. The first PDF score is 10 staves and reflects the standard orchestral layout. The second condensed score follows the Spectrotone Chart and is organized by register. The third and final condensed score has Bones reduced to four staves plus a fifth line for timpani.

There are two score versions. The first type is readable in our new custom onscreen reader which can be read on your computer monitor separate from the video lecture. The second type are printable PDFs in 8.5 x 11 format, custom watermarked. You can print as many copies of the printable PDFs as you like.

In fact, you may find the condensed PDF scores the star of the series because of how they make learning composition and orchestration so much easier.

*Bones Audio from the Original Recording Session*
We've made score study in this video come alive by matching score examples from Bones to the original film recording, courtesy of the North family. Score excerpts are also color coded to make studying with the video even easier.

*Teaching Focus: Orchestration and Composition*
This first video in the series, taught by Peter Alexander (Scoring Stages) focuses on span of orchestration, composition and orchestration techniques most of which can be done with orchestral samples. The video, running 75 minutes, is divided into five chapters. These are:

*Chapter 1* – Introduction
*Chapter 2* – Composer and Orchestrator: A Collaborative Relationship
*Chapter 3* – Hollywood and Instrumentation Selected for Bones
*Chapter 4* – Orchestral and Instrumental Range
*Chapter 5* – Full Score Analysis

*Detailed Chapter Breakdown*
Below is a detailed chapter by chapter review.

*Chapter 1 – Introduction.* Reviews the use of Platform Purple, and the contents of the learning materials including 3 different condensed sketch scores: standard, by register, and 4-staves with timpani. Also included is a special onscreen version of the Spectrotone Chart.

*Chapter 2 – Composer and Orchestrator: A Collaborative Relationship.*
Orchestrating and orchestrator defined. What's provided to the orchestrator. The four approaches in working with an orchestrator. Alex North and his two approaches in working with orchestrators. Comparison between Bones and The Bluff. The 3 types of collaboration with an orchestrator. How Alex North and Henry Brant complemented each other.

*Chapter 3 – Hollywood and Instrumentation*. Alex North's goals in film scoring. How instrumentation is considered and planned. Review of instrumentation for this cue: Woodwinds in 4s, Expanded Brass, Double Harps, Organs, and String Section Size. Woodwind size comparison with MIDI mock-up insights. North's brass compared to a standard brass section. Focus on the Euphonium, and the organs used in the cue. The conical instruments. MIDI mock-up considerations.

*Chapter 4 – Orchestral and Instrumental Range.* Two Types of Ranges and each defined. Range breaks for both orchestral and instrumental range. Application seen with the Spectrotone Chart. The five orchestral registers. Darker to Brighter tone colors. Coffee Break!

*Chapter 5 – Full Score Analysis.* Also includes audio from the original recording to illustrate score sections. In 3 parts.

*Part 1* - the three condensed scores; condensed score terms; Focus is registration and instrumentation; bars 1-11; tone colors entering and closing; tone colors sustaining; pedal point and doubles; combinations and the Spectrotone Chart; the Cone Horns; the Cone Horns Ensemble; Placement by registers and Dynamic Equivalents with the brass; the Blue Box; Hi Strings as Single Unit; Bruckner and Alex North; Debussy and Hi Strings as unit; Hi Strings Doubled with Hi Woodwinds; Bones and Dynamic Equivalents; The Unit.

*Part 2* – The Unit + 3 more trumpets; back to Dynamic Equivalents and balance; Trumpets 4-6; the Purple Circle; Orchestration is Composition; summary of entrances by number; Enclosure; Orchestral Change; An Alex North Principal; Underlying form of Bones; Where Alex North divided the orchestra; Bars 19 to the end; the Four Stave View.

*Part 3* – Backtracking to Bar 15; More Dynamic Equivalents; the Big Sound; Bars 19 – 20; Henry Brant on Recording Alex North; Bones by Vertical Register; the full score blocked out; the whole cue with audio conducted by Henry Brant; Summary.

You'd spend hundreds of dollars learning these scoring techniques from A-list Academy Award winnding film composer Alex North in either expensive seminars (live or online) or expensive college classes. But with the Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series, you can learn in the comfort of where you live using the computer (Mac or PC) and for video, your Android or Apple iDevice.

If you've ever wanted to study real film cues and to learn what's really going on, now you can, and at incredibly low pricing.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... s-V01.aspx

Approx. 75 mins / 715 MB

ALSO:
*The Bones 11 x 17 Score*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Alex-North---2001-Bones-Main-Title-Full-Orchestral-Score__ANFS-01FS-PDF.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... S-PDF.aspx)

*NEW! Bones Poster Pak!*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Alex-North---2001-Bones---Poster-Pak__ANFS-01-Poster-PDF.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... r-PDF.aspx)


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! 1st Video: The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series Just $29.95*

Hey Peter,

Awesome! Is there a way to purchase the video as a gift for a friend? I want one for myself, and pick up 2nd as a birthday gift. 

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! 1st Video: The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series Just $29.95*

First, very thoughtful and thank you! 

These are two independent purchases. Go to the Alexander site and select the Alex North video. Click the purple option. You can make your purchases there and you'll also see the "Give As Gift" Option which sets up delivery directly to your friend.

Thank you, Bill!

We're honored.

I'm sorry I missed this but the 11th was my 14th wedding anniversary so we went out!

Peter


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! 1st Video: The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series Just $29.95*



Peter Alexander @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> First, very thoughtful and thank you!
> 
> These are two independent purchases. Go to the Alexander site and select the Alex North video. Click the purple option. You can make your purchases there and you'll also see the "Give As Gift" Option which sets up delivery directly to your friend.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

I don't see the "Give as Gift" option, only a space for "Gift Card". Should I purchase a Gift Certificate first and then enter that code? I still need to have it go to my friend, not to me.

And Happy Anniversary!!

Bill


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! 1st Video: The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series Just $29.95*

I apologize for the delay.

Option 1
Click on the link to our Purple Shop below, and select the yellow "Give as gift" button for the title you want to order.You can then enter the recipient's email address and checkout as normal.
https://shop.platformpurple.com/?shop=3250&#

Option 2
If you already own the title you want to give, you can launch your Alexander Publishing Digital App from your desktop. Click on the item you want to gift and select "Share" > "Give as gift". This will open up the item in our Purple Shop. Next, click on the yellow "Give As gift" button on the left side of the page and enter the recipient's email address and checkout as normal.


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! 1st Video: The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture Series Just $29.95*



Peter Alexander @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> I apologize for the delay.
> 
> Option 1
> Click on the link to our Purple Shop below, and select the yellow "Give as gift" button for the title you want to order.You can then enter the recipient's email address and checkout as normal.
> ...



Thanks, that worked! Gift sent, and I've purchased my own copy. Looking forward to it.

Bill


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! Questions Answered - 1st Vid: The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture #1 - Just $29.95*

First I want to thank all of you who already ordered and to answer a few questions you've sent me.

1. The full Bones score many of you already bought is NOT included in this video.

2. You are getting 3 NEW condensed scores I created exclusively for this video. These are 3 8.5 x 11 PDFs in both downloadable and onscreen formats. You get both. One PDF is ordered by a standard orchestral score pad. Another is ordered by register based on the Spectrotone Chart. The third is a 4-stave condensed score so you can clearly see the harmony and how the cue was orchestrated. So you're getting these 3 condensed scores plus the 75-minute video.

3. You don't need the full score to learn from the video, but if you have it, you'll be glad you do.

4. The North family gave me permission to include audio from the original London film scoring sessions. So as I go through the score analysis, each section is color coded to match the audio you're hearing. So even if you play mostly by ear, you can still follow along and learn just as many of you do with the Adler book.

5. This cue is an amazing study in brass writing. You will also pick up plenty of techniques for strings and woodwinds, but what you get from the brass writing can really enliven what you're doing even with sampled brass.

6. Intro pricing IS pre-Black Friday pricing. 

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... s-V01.aspx


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: +++ NEW! Questions Answered - 1st Vid: The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture #1 - Just $29.95*

Bump!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: +++ VI Customer Sends Review on The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture #1*

*Writes Jens Ernst:*

_I have just worked through your video seminar on “Bones”, and I must say I am stunned by the quality of your work. This material is exactly what I have always been looking for, and you can count on me purchasing every such product in the future.

I hope you will release more lectures in the same format. Thank you, in particular, for sprinkling in some occasional explanations on harmony. Very, very helpful._

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... eries.aspx

Thank you, Jens!


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: +++ VI Customer Sends Review on The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture #1*



Peter Alexander @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> *Writes Jens Ernst:*
> 
> _I have just worked through your video seminar on “Bones”, and I must say I am stunned by the quality of your work. This material is exactly what I have always been looking for, and you can count on me purchasing every such product in the future.
> 
> I hope you will release more lectures in the same format. Thank you, in particular, for sprinkling in some occasional explanations on harmony. Very, very helpful._



+1 

Want more!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: +++ VI Customer Sends Review on The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture #1*

More coming! TBA


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: +++ VI Customer Sends Review on The Alex North Film Scoring Video Lecture #1*

bump


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 30, 2014)

Just a reminder that you also get free streaming video for your Android and Mac iiDevices.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 4, 2014)

Today is the 100th B-Day of Alex North!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 4, 2014)

Peter Alexander @ Thu Dec 04 said:


> Today is the 100th B-Day of Alex North!



+1 :D


----------

